# Fashion Photography Tutorial



## Iron Flatline (Dec 26, 2011)

I know a lot of people recommend "Understanding Exposure" to beginning photographers, and the Strobist to people who are interested in lighting their subjects for the first time. If you want to go one step further, I'd like to point people toward Melissa Rodwell's new Fashion Photography Exposed. She happens to be my mentor (and a good friend) but I have learned a lot from her, so I want to make sure people know there is a way to acquire this kind of knowledge. 

Check it out:

Fashion Photography Exposed


----------



## Phtoo (Dec 27, 2011)

is understanding exposure a dvd too? - love the look of the dvd. have been reading her a blog for a while. will defiantly look at getting the dvd in the coming weeks. anyone watched it yet?


----------



## chuasam (Mar 10, 2012)

Looked awesome till I saw the price


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 10, 2012)

chuasam said:


> Looked awesome till I saw the price



Yeah that made the whole thread spammish.


----------



## honoryourlife (Mar 10, 2012)

chuasam said:


> Looked awesome till I saw the price



$249.00 Wow, I'll pass.


----------



## Bossy (Mar 10, 2012)

People recommend understanding exposure because its like, 20 bucks and strobist because its free. You don't see a difference there?

Spammer.​


----------



## [Dillz] (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes this is a great dvd, ive done alot of research and ill be buying it very soon. She is awesome at what she does and super inspiring! The price is up there but its cheap compared a class with her or anyone at that level so stop complaining lol.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 12, 2012)

Bossy said:


> People recommend understanding exposure because its like, 20 bucks and strobist because its free. You don't see a difference there?
> 
> Spammer.​



IF is _not_ a spammer. If he was, he wouldn't have made it over 36 post in this forum let a lone 3,600. Strobist sells two DVDs. One is basically the learn to light series at $139.99. Another called, Ligthing in Layers is $159.99. Joe McNally, Zack Arias, Don Giannatti, and all these other photographers that people get pointed to on this site every day also sell videos and put on workshops that all cost money.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Apr 3, 2012)

I took her course for $1,500 over two years ago, and I'm still reading those notes for tips. You get what you pay for. I like where it's taken my photography (see link in my signature file). If I was touting my $2,000 Canon L lens it would be considered gear review. Yes, it's an expensive tutorial... you will get better from watching a DVD like this then you will by buying some fancy lens. I gain nothing from pointing people to this DVD set, except that I know and like Melissa. Thanks VI for pointing out that I'm not usually in the business of promoting other people's work


----------



## tirediron (Apr 3, 2012)

$250 for a DVD like that is expensive????  Professional tools and professional training cost professional prices.


----------



## Overread (Apr 3, 2012)

*other mods* is there a reason this thread is locked?

I (tirediron) certainly didn't lock it!


----------



## gsgary (Apr 4, 2012)

Overread said:


> *other mods* is there a reason this thread is locked?
> 
> I (tirediron) certainly didn't lock it!



Lock it and get your locked count up you must be at the top of the leader board


----------



## tirediron (Apr 4, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Lock it and get your locked count up you must be at the top of the leader board


Huh?


----------



## Overread (Apr 4, 2012)

tirediron - you know mods and reply to locked threads as normal - editing the reply into my post I totally missed it 
but its all sorted was just a case of mistaken identity


----------



## gsgary (Apr 4, 2012)

tirediron said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Lock it and get your locked count up you must be at the top of the leader board
> ...



Every juicey thread i go to look at he has locked


----------



## Overread (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm just trying to help widen your palate


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 4, 2012)

Whatever this locking talk is about ... the starter of this thread certainly is *no *spammer!

Even though what he recommends is not cheap. But price does not decide over it being spam or not


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 5, 2012)

gsgary said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



It's not like the old days when TPF used to be entertaining. It must be that dry Brit humor. I never could get into the UK version of The Office.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 5, 2012)

Village Idiot said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


Geezzzzzzzzzz...  if I had a feeling, it would be almost hurt! :greenpbl:


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 5, 2012)

Village Idiot said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


I quite did like the UK version of The Office! Was there any other?


----------



## ghache (Apr 5, 2012)

Rodwell is probably one of the best out there and I am pretty sure this dvd is full of 100$ tips. But hey, why buy a complete informational dvd when you have tons of super experienced photographers here shooting *<mod edit>* hahah that gives away alllllll in magical tips for free!


----------



## jackharper (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks for the tip


----------

